# LetsEncrypt falsches Zertifikat wird verwendet



## snocer (3. Juni 2017)

Guten Morgen,
seit gestern "Update auf neue Version" mache ich folgende Feststellung. Bei jedem Web was neu erstellt wird mit SSL und LetsEncypt wir das letzte erstellte Zertifikat auch für alle vorher erstellten Webs genutzt. Was natürlich nicht richtig ist und ebenfalls beim Aufruf einer bereits bestehenden Seite einen Zertifikats Fehler ausgibt. Was ist zu tun um diese Problem zu lösen. KAnn das einer nachvollziehen?
Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Till (3. Juni 2017)

LE läuft einwandfrei bei mir unter 3.1.3. Stell sicher dass Du nicht * und IP im IP Feld der webseiten mischst. entweder alle seiten auf * oder alle auf die IP.


----------



## theo2017 (3. Juni 2017)

Ich habe bei mir das gleiche Problem. Ich prüfe mal die Webseiteneinstellungen, wie Till beschrieben hat. 
@snocer und @Till Welchen Webserver verwendet ihr?


----------



## snocer (3. Juni 2017)

Hi Till und Danke für Deine Antwort. War bis eben noch unterwegs und Konnte deshalb nicht gleich Antworten.


Zitat von Till:


> LE läuft einwandfrei bei mir unter 3.1.3. Stell sicher dass Du nicht * und IP im IP Feld der webseiten mischst. entweder alle seiten auf * oder alle auf die IP.


Bild wurde von mir entfernt gab zu viele Informationen.

IPs werden per Template Vorlage automatisch erwendet. Das haben wir so gewollt. In den DNS Vorlagen ebenfalls *. verwenden um eine durch den Kunden selbst ertsellte Subdomain gleich zu registrieren. Habe ich hier etwas falsch verstanden? Auto Subdomain ist eben für mich alle Subdomains automatisch registrieren wenn Kunde eine neue Subdomain erstellt nach Schema test.mustermann.de . Sollte ich hier gedanklich auf einem falschen Weg sein bitte um Aufklärung.
Diese Einstellungen habe in Rücksprache mit Flo vorgenommen.
Auch eine zurückstellung (auf www) zum Testen auf einem Web brachte folgendes Ergebniss.
eps-planungsbuero.de verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat. Das Zertifikat gilt nur für folgende Namen: kimuva-bc.de, www.kimuva-bc.de Fehlercode: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN

Des weiteren haben wir ebenfalls festgestellt, wo wir als Versuch mal SSL und SSL-LetsEncrypt auf einem Web deaktiviert habe, das nach der deaktivierung und einem neuen bearbeiten die Checkbox für SSL trotzdem wieder aktiv war. Prinzipell sollte doch nach meinen Verstand, wenn SSL nicht aktiviert ist ein der Reiter SSL auf Hidden gehen. Weil dieser wird ja dann auch nicht benötigt. Sollte ja mit LetEncrypt eigentlich nicht zu tun haben.


----------



## snocer (3. Juni 2017)

Zitat von theo2017:


> Ich habe bei mir das gleiche Problem. Ich prüfe mal die Webseiteneinstellungen, wie Till beschrieben hat.
> @snocer und @Till Welchen Webserver verwendet ihr?


Debian 8.6 mit Postfix und Devecot, MariaDB10.x alles aktuell.


----------



## nowayback (3. Juni 2017)

nein, gemeint waren die im Bild markierten Felder. Dort muss bei allen angelegten Domains auf dem Server überall eine IP stehen oder überall *. Da du dich für die IP entschieden hast, prüfe bitte nach, ob alle anderen Domains auch eine IP vorgegeben haben


----------



## snocer (4. Juni 2017)

Zitat von nowayback:


> nein, gemeint waren die im Bild markierten Felder. Dort muss bei allen angelegten Domains auf dem Server überall eine IP stehen oder überall *. Da du dich für die IP entschieden hast, prüfe bitte nach, ob alle anderen Domains auch eine IP vorgegeben haben


Danke für Deine Antwort. Wir arbeiten mit Templates, je nach Kunde wird das entsprechende Template ausgewählt welches auch eine entsprechende IPv4 und IPv6 (Server) beinhaltet. So das bei uns von Haus aus alle webs mit IP Adressen versehen werden. Also das kann das Problem nicht sein. DA das Problem * ja nur IPv4 betrifft wir aber ebenfalls IPv6 verwenden wo es diese Sternchen (*) gar nicht gibt, ist mir die Antwort mit den Sternchen und IP Adressen auch nicht so klar gewesen. Was mir damit jemand sagen wollte. Ein *.xxx.xx mit dem konnte ich schon eher etwas anfangen. Daher meine Nachfrage.
cu snocer


----------



## robotto7831a (4. Juni 2017)

Es geht sich nicht um DNS Einstellungen.

Ganze einfache Frage. Ist in den Webseiteneinstellungen für jede einzelne Webseite auf deinem Server unter IPv4 und iPv6 überall eine feste IP Adresse eingetragen? Ja oder Nein.


----------



## snocer (4. Juni 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Es geht sich nicht um DNS Einstellungen.
> 
> Ganze einfache Frage. Ist in den Webseiteneinstellungen für jede einzelne Webseite auf deinem Server unter IPv4 und iPv6 überall eine feste IP Adresse eingetragen? Ja oder Nein.


Antwort ist ja.

Hatte bereits geschrieben, dass bei uns alle Kunde / webs per Vorlage erstellt werden. Diese beinhalten eben auch die zuweisung von feste IPs für Ipv4 und IPv6. Habe es aber auch einzeln geprüft ob es tatsächlich sich so verhält. Habe das entsprechende Web ebenfalls auch noch einmal entfernt und neu erstellt. Problem ist weiterhin bei diesem Web so geblieben. Alle anderen Webs scheinen sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen heraus die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann jetzt richtig zu verhalten. LetsEncrypt funktioniert bei diesen.


----------



## Zwirni (11. Juni 2017)

Hast Du das schon lösen können? Wenn nein: welcher Zertifikatsfehler wird genau angezeigt?


----------



## JustDofitness (28. Feb. 2018)

>> Lösung der Thematik war wohl ein WP-Plugin "really-simple-ssl", das zwingt die lokale Seite permanent auf den Port 443. Löschen des Plugins, lässt einen wieder auf das Seiten CMS zugreifen (in dem Fall WP)


----------

